# Upgrade from a Cervelo S1 - 2014 R3 or Wilier Cento Uno



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm currently using:

cervelo s1 2009 frameset
mavic kysrium ssc sl 
SRAM Rival 2009 components

I'm itchy for a change. Where I am I can get a 2014 R3 or a Wilier Cento Uno for about the same price, and I'm thinking of moving the components over. 

What do you reckon? Which frame and is there any significant issue in moving components over (I know I might need a new crank).


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You might as well upgrade the bike instead of moving the components over. The 2011 or newer Rival is better than its predecessors. It's lighter, shifter smoother and looks nicer IMO. You should consider upgrading to Force or Red.


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> You might as well upgrade the bike instead of moving the components over. The 2011 or newer Rival is better than its predecessors. It's lighter, shifter smoother and looks nicer IMO. You should consider upgrading to Force or Red.


Cost saving measure  

Or do you mean just upgrade components?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I meant buy the frame and buy the groupo you want to merge with the bike.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Competitive Cyclist is still selling Willier Izoard XP/Sram Rival bikes for $1799 in all sizes. I think you would notice a big difference compared to your current bike. From my personal experience this is a fantastic all round road bike that is especially good at climbing. You could sell your frame and older Rival group on Ebay and swap out the Reynolds wheels for you Kysrium SL's if they are still in good shape.


----------

